# Off to France help needed.



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

Help ideas wanted, we are leaving for France next Thursday for 6 weeks, towing our car with small inflatable boat and outboard (3hp.) along with portable road going trailer.
I not interested in Atlantic or Med. Sites I’m looking for a lakeside campsite where we can use our boat with outboard, maybe do some fishing or a trip to the next village etc. 
Has anybody been to Lac de Chambon above Crozant ? or Lac de Vassivere near Payrat.
Any waterside locations welcome.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Try:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=647

It's a riverside site but you can launch into the Charente and potter along to Jarnac, Cognac and so on. It's a lovely friendly little site -not smart but there is a 1* Michelin restaurant in the village, about 10 minutes walk away and playing fields and playground for children.

G


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

*Off to France help needed*

We went to Annecy last year there is a wonderful lake there with a backdrop of the mountains. Not sure where it is but it is the most wonderful place, especially if you have a boat. Just been told it is near Aix Le Bains/Chamberey can't recommend it enough it is pituresque and beautiful, nice little town with a canal running through it plenty of places to eat . It is in the Rhone Valley/French Alps.Markets on the weekends. We are going back this year. Give it a go i am sure you will not be disappointed.


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

*Off to France help needed*

We went to Annecy last year there is a wonderful lake there with a backdrop of the mountains. Not sure where it is but it is the most wonderful place, especially if you have a boat. Just been told it is near Aix Le Bains/Chamberey can't recommend it enough it is pituresque and beautiful, nice little town with a canal running through it plenty of places to eat . It is in the Rhone Valley/French Alps.Markets on the weekends. We are going back this year. Give it a go i am sure you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

This site may be interest

http://www.boatlaunch.co.uk/


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Sorry submitted twice


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Sorry again, forgot to say there are plenty of lakeside camps, just look in the Caravan Europe book. Under Annecy. We go to the municipal site very good nice and quiet, but just of the beaten track, about 10 mins walk down to the town


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> towing our car with small inflatable boat


I know you were not 100% happy with the eye bolts guzzijim, but do you thinks thats wise :lol: :lol: 
Have a good un 
Geo


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

Geo said:


> > towing our car with small inflatable boat
> 
> 
> I know you were not 100% happy with the eye bolts guzzijim, but do you thinks thats wise :lol: :lol:
> ...


Geo, I'm not the one with the eye bolt problem, I'm the one with the Car a Tow, different system!
I'll have a great time so long as I don't get a sinking feeling!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Guzzijim,

I can vouch for these sites:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-85704.html#85704

Dave


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

I too can recomend Annecy. 
5 mins walk out of the town past the sailing club it the Aire. It is right across the road from the lake and some nice gardens to sit in and watch the world float by. 
The air is the corner of a larger car park and both get full of MH. When we were there last summer we go into the actual aire but each night there would be at least 50 MH arrive. There are several slipways within 200m of the aire. 
It is easy to find just leave the town on the N508 travelling south down the west side of the lake just opposite the sailing club is a large carpark where MH also park but in another 100m the aire is on your right. 
Have Fun 
James


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Also Lac du Der (I think) somewhere near St. Dizzy Er.  This lake was used I think for the Olympicss and there is an interesting bridge right across the middle with wild camping for motorhomes and a wild launch site right by the control tower. I think there are some pix in Pussers nest and also another regular member posted some info on it.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

guzzijim,

Follow this link for the lake pusser's talking about, an excelent place to 'float your boat'........

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-5485.html

aire no1

aire no2

aire no3

pete.


----------

